# أريد جامعات أمريكية لديها ماجستير في الطاقة



## نفس (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*[font=&quot]..
.

السلام عليكم ,,[/font]

[font=&quot]حصلت على بكالوريوس الهندسة الميكانيكية وسأبدأ دراسة الماجستير في أقرب فرصة .. 

أريد أن أتخصص في ( مجال الطاقة سواء الطاقة المتجددة أو الطاقة التقليدية ) ..[/font]

[font=&quot]لذا:
[/font]
[font=&quot] أود منكم تزويدي بالجامعات الأمريكية التي تقدم مثل هذه البرامج كبرامج ماجستير مستقلة في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية لدى الجامعة. لأني وجدت أكثر الجامعات تقدم مجرد كورسات عن الطاقة وتحولاتها داخل (برنامج الموائع والحرارة) وليس كبرنامج مستقل.[/font]

[font=&quot]فقط يكفيني اسم الجامعة .. وشكرا لكم مقدما .. [/font]*

..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نفس قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ,,[/FONT]*
> ...


 
أخي الفاضل جامعة كولورادو
University of Colorado at Boulder 
جامعة قوية 
وبها برنامج أبحاث في مجال الطاقة البديلة .. وهي متعاونة مع معهد بحوث الطاقة المتجددة الأمريكي​ 
وهذا رابط الدراسات العليا وبه كورسات عن الطاقة 
http://rasei.colorado.edu/education/courses​ 
وهذا رابط الجامعة​ 
http://www.colorado.edu/​ 
كذلك جامعة اريزونا University of Arizona 
وكذلك جامعة نيو مكسيكو University of New Mexico​ 
بها مشاريع عن الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح .. وأبحاث أخرى في مجالات الطاقة البديلة.​ 
أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .​


----------



## نفس (17 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر دكتور محمد على سرعة الاستجابة ..

جامعة كلورادو بولدر كانت في بالي منذ فترة .. وإن كنت متخوف من صعوبتها قليلا ..

وسأبحث عن الجامعتين الاخريين ..

يعطيك ألف عافية .. وبالتوفيق ... 


وإذا فيه أحد عنده إضافة أخرى .. لا يبخل بها عنا ..


----------



## Ahmaaad (22 أكتوبر 2011)

تفظل هذي:

Master of Science in Energy Engineering : Mechanical Engineering : UMass Lowell

وهنا 

UML Catalog : Master of Science Degree Program in Energy Engineering


وبرضه هذي الجامعه:

http://und.edu/


سلام


----------

